# hijackthis for mac



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

Is there such thing as a hijackthis program for mac?


----------



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

please help


----------



## Farmgirl22 (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe you would get more responses if you posted the trouble you are having specifically? AFIK, there isn't a hijackthis for Mac. There are software programs for malware, but I'm told that it's best to wait until you have a problem before installing them. Tell us what the problems are and I'm sure that someone will be able to help you figure out what steps to take from there. :up:


----------



## al37326 (Jun 10, 2007)

Every time i open up firefox, i get a message that i have a trojan. There is also a phrase that i cant remember exactly but the main part is this:

XSS=CGER

Does this mean that i got cookie grabbed and the trojan its detecting is a keylogging program? What can i do to fix it?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Take a screenshot of that message and whatever you do don't click on anything relating to the detection of that trojan.

To take a screenshot of the message box:

Shift + Command + 4 gives you a cross hair, then press the Spacebar to turn the cross hair into a Camera icon. Left click to take the picture, which will appear on your Desktop as Picture 1.png.

Add it to your post as an attachment. You may need to click the _Go Advanced_ button below this window, then look below to the_ Additional Options_ section and_ "Manage Attachments"._

Then we can advise you better ....


----------

